# Fuji xt1 users



## mikoh4792 (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you have to press "ok" to select a single autofocus point? Or has it been changed with a firmware update where like other cameras, you just need to move the focus point around(and not having to press "ok" for the focus point to register)?


----------



## nwinspeare (Mar 16, 2015)

The focal point moves around with the 4 way controller. The shutter button can be used to confirm if you need to shoot quickly.


----------

